# Spaying very small Chihuahuas?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has a very small, say under 3lb or so Chihuahua bitch that they have had spayed? If so was she okay, any problems?

I've had guinea pigs spayed without issue (for health reasons) but would so worry about spaying a tiny bitch 
But I would not keep an unspayed girl one unless there were medical reasons and on vet advice.

I'm not thinking of aquiring a teeny tiny (honest) but if ever one came along  this would be something that would concern me.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Rylie was spayed at 6 months of age when she weighed 2.5lbs. Surgery went without complications... she was back to herself the next day, trying to run around and jump on everything.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I worry about the same thing, my Honda just hit 3lbs at almost 6 months and Im afraid that she wouldnt make it if spayed. Since I have 3 males in the home and there is no way she would be aloud to get pregnant, but at the same time I dont want to chance losing her.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im a bit ashamed to say thats why Fynn and Rosie are not spayed i was too scared!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina was around 3.5-4lb. when she was spayed at 6mo. She did fabulously


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> Im a bit ashamed to say thats why Fynn and Rosie are not spayed i was too scared!



It's understandable, which is why I ask 
We always worry about anaesthetics, regardless of size!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, our vet spayed my daughter's RAT when she got mammary tumors. I don't know what she weighed, but normal rat sized, I'm sure just a few ounces, certainly WAY less than a pound. She did fine and lived another 6 months after that, to the ripe old rat age of 2 years and a few months. Great pet, by the way.

So I think a lot of it depends on the skill of your vet. Their anesthesia techniques, inhalation versus injectable, the equipment they use, the skill of their vet tech assistants, etc.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I've had three guinea pigs spayed because of reproductive probs and all did really well 

Last year we had a guinea pig under anaesthetic for an hour and a half and he survived, he was an old boy too, but it was surgery or pts, so we gave him the chance to live out his natural life span 

So...not sure why I worry so, just a worrit I guess!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Misty is 3lbs and is getting spayed soon, i am very worried!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

My yorkie was spayed at 6mos old and I forget how much she weighed then becuz shes 19yrs old now but shes only 1 1/2 lbs grown and she did very well and Sally was 2lbs 15oz when she was spayed and she was a big titty LOL She layed around and moaned the first couple of days and then after that she was fine. We give gas at our clinic for very tiny dogs and not injection anesthetic but I would worry more with injection to be honest and even when Emma gets spayed I will request gas. No worries if they run proper bloodwork prior which all clinics usually do.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes the type of Anesthesia gas vs injection makes all the difference in the world. There are at least two different types of gas though (not sure about the technical terms) but I know one is much more trusted than the other. The good thing about the gas is as soon as it is removed they are awake


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a great topic for me. Bambi is 8 months old and weighs 1-1/2 lbs. My only male in the house is Cooper and he's getting neutered very soon. Do I even risk getting her spayed or is she okay not to be. Am I risking her health more by not spaying her. I know I need to talk to the vet and get the details but I'd love some opinions. I wouldn't do it if it wasn't the "good" gas. Her breeder told me about that. I think it starts with a p???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rcj1095 - if it were me, honestly I don't think I'd spay Bambi. I'd wait until she was over a year and see if she grows a little more. That's awfully tiny. Course you have to weigh the risk of pyometra (infection in the uterus) or cancer against the risk of anesthesia. Your vet can help advise you in this area. For sure, he can order the bloodwork and see if her kidneys and liver look healthy enough for surgery. She has a heart murmur too, doesn't she? I just feel at this age and size, it's better to wait. I'd be trying to get her up past 2 pounds if you can! She must really be little, you'll have to post some more pictures of her and the rest of your crew so we can ooooooh and aaaaaah over them. 

Oh, and do you have a disco ball to go with those leg warmers?! LOL!

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

:foxes15:


Brodysmom said:


> rcj1095 - if it were me, honestly I don't think I'd spay Bambi. I'd wait until she was over a year and see if she grows a little more. That's awfully tiny. Course you have to weigh the risk of pyometra (infection in the uterus) or cancer against the risk of anesthesia. Your vet can help advise you in this area. For sure, he can order the bloodwork and see if her kidneys and liver look healthy enough for surgery. She has a heart murmur too, doesn't she? I just feel at this age and size, it's better to wait. I'd be trying to get her up past 2 pounds if you can! She must really be little, you'll have to post some more pictures of her and the rest of your crew so we can ooooooh and aaaaaah over them.
> 
> Oh, and do you have a disco ball to go with those leg warmers?! LOL!
> 
> Brodysmom


Those leg warmers are crazy, aren't they? They've gotten a lot of laughs. I really agree with you about the spaying. I don't want to take any chances just yet. I am offering her lots of healthy food and treats and believe it or not, she's gained almost a pound in the 5 months I've had her. She isn't on meds for heart yet but she has started a lot of that reverse sneezing in the last couple of days. Think we need a vet visit probably. I'm fine not spaying her but there's negatives that way also. I still think I'd rather chance that. I will speak to my vet about it. She seems congested today and now I'm getting a little concerned. Sneezing, runny nose and snoring. A cold do you think?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmmm.... dogs sometimes get upper respiratory infections. At her size, I'd get her to see the vet first thing in the morning. As you know, the tinies are fragile. I wouldn't take any chances with her. The reverse sneezing sometimes happens, I wouldn't be too excited about that, but congestion, runny nose, and snoring sounds more ominous. I'd get her in to be checked tomorrow.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> hmmmm.... dogs sometimes get upper respiratory infections. At her size, I'd get her to see the vet first thing in the morning. As you know, the tinies are fragile. I wouldn't take any chances with her. The reverse sneezing sometimes happens, I wouldn't be too excited about that, but congestion, runny nose, and snoring sounds more ominous. I'd get her in to be checked tomorrow.


K. That was kind of what I thought you'd say. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

We use ISOFLURANE gas at our clinic and never had any issues, it is known to be the safest anesthetic. I would recommend getting dogs spayed at 6mos regardless of size if you trust your vet and he/she has spayed dog this tiny before and if they use only ISOFLURANE gas. Don't be afraid to ask these questions to your vet.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the very interesting posts, it's put my mind at rest. It's always good to hear of others thoughts and of course experiences


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

SillySally said:


> We use ISOFLURANE gas at our clinic and never had any issues, it is known to be the safest anesthetic. I would recommend getting dogs spayed at 6mos regardless of size if you trust your vet and he/she has spayed dog this tiny before and if they use only ISOFLURANE gas. Don't be afraid to ask these questions to your vet.



That's what I requested for all my spays...still a tad bit apprehensive with Abby the 2.5lber.


----------

